

Strang's Highlights of Calculus Lectures - dgquintas
http://www-math.mit.edu/~gs/highlightsofcalculus.html

======
CamperBob
Honestly, I'm not sure I get why this guy is considered one of the all-time
great lecturers. He never seems to explain something in 5 minutes when he
could do it in 15.

~~~
stratospark
I'm currently refreshing myself on linear algebra by going through his book
and video lectures. It's making a lot more sense to me this time around. I
think watching him go through his thought process on the board cements the
reasoning in my head, rather than just memorizing the shortcuts leading to an
answer.

